# chromium crashes on start



## dagor (Jun 11, 2012)

In console:

```
$ /usr/local/share/chromium/chrome
Segmentation fault
$ [16257:276853760:42888721031:ERROR:zygote_main_linux.cc(535)] write: Broken pipe
```

Recipe from here doesn't work.

Chrome compiled from ports by lang/gcc46


----------



## tyson (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine is working just fine:

```
pkg_info -E chromium\*
chromium-19.0.1084.56
```
System 9-STABLE, chromium compiled with clang.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 11, 2012)

It's not an isolated problem.  One of my 8.3-RELEASE systems is fine, but the other has the same problem as @dagor.  Both were compiled with gcc46.


----------



## thuglife (Jun 11, 2012)

There is a known issue that affects only i386 at the moment. The latest chromium port does not depend on devel/google-perftools so recompiling it has no effect.

You can follow the relevant thread at the mailing list.


----------



## thuglife (Jun 11, 2012)

Please update to 19.0.1084.56_1 and let me know if you are still having problems.


----------



## wizputer (Jun 12, 2012)

Just compiled 19.0.1084.56_1 and still get the segfault.

Compiled with clang on 8-STABLE (built 2011/09/22).


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2012)

Have the same problem
`% pkg_info -E chromium\*`

```
chromium-19.0.1084.56_1
```

`% uname -a`

```
FreeBSD nroz.kuadriga.com 9.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p1 #1: Tue May  8 18:25:13 EEST 2012     
[email]root@nroz.kuadriga.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/JUNKIES  amd64
```

Chromium compiled with clang, compiled with clang too.


----------



## thuglife (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have the same output at the terminal as the initial post, with both clang and gcc? If you install chromium from the STABLE packages, does it crash too?


----------



## dagor (Jun 13, 2012)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Please update to 19.0.1084.56_1 and let me know if you are still having problems.


Problem solved on AMD64, thanks!


----------



## wizputer (Jun 14, 2012)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Please update to 19.0.1084.56_1 and let me know if you are still having problems.



Confirmed solved on my system too.

I rebuilt devel/libevent, devel/libexecinfo and security/nss along with www/chromium and no more segfault.

I had rebuilt them a few times (with system gcc, lang/gcc46 and lang/clang) so at some point one or all them probably were broken as well.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 15, 2012)

Solved too.


----------

